# Horsepower



## cookiemonster24 (Jul 7, 2005)

Can anyone tell the horsepower and torque ratings for my 02 Altima 2.5 and the 0-60 time?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

HP and Torque of 175.

1/4 time of est. 16.0 as I haven't seen any slips of what ppl have run.


----------



## AltibOi02 (May 30, 2005)

175HP and 180TQ
People are running around the neighborhood of mid to high 16's. Depending on what tranny and how good of driver, climate, condition of vehicle, mods, etc.


----------

